# Software > Linux >  HostAP 0.2.5 patch - Νέο!!!

## Acinonyx

Καινούριο patch για το 0.2.5. Διορθώνει κλασικά την ρύθμιση ισχύος και το scan translation που βγάζει λάθος τιμές σήματος για τους συνδεμένους clients. Έγιναν και κάποιες αλλαγές μετά από κάποιες παρατηρήσεις του jimis τον οποίο ευχαριστώ...

Η ρύθμιση ισχύος δεν έχει πιά πραγματικές τιμές σε dbm. Τις αφαίρεσα γιατί δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι είναι σωστές για όλες τις κάρτες και όλα τα f/w. Η ρύθμιση πιά γίνεται σε μία κλίμακα -128 εως 127 η οποία αντιπροσωπεύει την εξασθένηση στην έξοδο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με -128 έχουμε την μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου ενώ με 127 την ελάχιστη. Αν κάποια στιγμή βρεθεί κάποιος που να έχει εξοπλισμό που να μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε την έξοδο σε διάφορες κάρτες και f/w τότε θα ξαναμπεί ο πίνακας. Στο patch ενσωματώθηκε και ένα άλλο patch που είχα βγάλει που διορθώνει τις τιμες signal, noise και quality για τους associated clients σε AP mode. 

*Το νεο patch δεν το έχω τεστάρει πολύ!* Το βγάζω για να το δοκιμάσετε κι εσείς και να έχω feedback για τυχόν προβλήματα γιατί δεν μπορώ να ελεγξω όλους τους πιθανούς συνδιασμούς. Έκανα μία πρώτη δοκιμή σε PRI f/w 1.1.4 με STA f/w 1.7.4 και 1.8.3 (στην volatile όλα) και έδειξε να παίζει ΟΚ.

----------


## nodas

πως κανουμε το Patch install σε linux slackware

αν το μυνημα μου ενοχλει παρακαλω καποιον moderator να το μεταφερει στο troubleshooting

----------


## paravoid

Πάνω στην ώρα!
Μπράβο ρε!

----------


## ShadowCaster

Ερώτηση μέγιστη - ελάχιστη = 18db - 0db έτσι?

----------


## acoul

> Καινούριο patch για το 0.2.5. Διορθώνει κλασικά την ρύθμιση ισχύος και το scan translation που βγάζει λάθος τιμές σήματος για τους συνδεμένους clients. Έγιναν και κάποιες αλλαγές μετά από κάποιες παρατηρήσεις του jimis τον οποίο ευχαριστώ...


Πολύ καλή κίνηση. Σου είναι εύκολο να το κάνεις port και για το hostap-0.3.0?

http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcv ... text/plain

----------


## andreas

> πως κανουμε το Patch install σε linux slackware
> 
> αν το μυνημα μου ενοχλει παρακαλω καποιον moderator να το μεταφερει στο troubleshooting


Ξεφορτωσε τα modules που εχεισ ηδη φορτωμενα και μετα ακολουθα τις οδηγιες εδω:
http://patraswireless.net/tutorial/adva ... hostAP.htm

----------


## DVD_GR

> πως κανουμε το Patch install σε linux slackware
> 
> αν το μυνημα μου ενοχλει παρακαλω καποιον moderator να το μεταφερει στο troubleshooting


patch -p0 filename νομιζω

----------


## nantito

> Ερώτηση μέγιστη - ελάχιστη = 18db - 0db έτσι?


Νομίζω -11 με +11... Acinonyx πες μας...

----------


## DVD_GR

ειναι αναγκαιο να flasharoume το firmware που εχει ηδη μεσα η καρτα?λεω να κρατησω αυτο που εχει ηδη μεσα,τι λετε?

----------


## ShadowCaster

+11 μόνο με τίποτα η κάρτες είναι 50mw

----------


## nantito

> +11 μόνο με τίποτα η κάρτες είναι 50mw


Ναι έχεις δίκιο, είναι -11 +18

----------


## Ernest0x

> Η ρύθμιση πιά γίνεται σε μία κλίμακα -128 εως 127 η οποία αντιπροσωπεύει την εξασθένηση στην έξοδο.


Δηλαδή; Δώσε ένα παράδειγμα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> πως κανουμε το Patch install σε linux slackware
> 
> αν το μυνημα μου ενοχλει παρακαλω καποιον moderator να το μεταφερει στο troubleshooting


Μπαίνεις στο directory του hostap και γράφεις patch -p1 < (το patch) μετά κάνεις κανονικά compile τα modules (διάβασε το README στο ditrectory του HostAP)...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πολύ καλή κίνηση. Σου είναι εύκολο να το κάνεις port και για το hostap-0.3.0?
> 
> http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcv ... text/plain


Δοκίμασες να το περάσεις στο 0.3.0; Μπορεί να patchάρεται χωρίς καμία αλλαγή...




> ειναι αναγκαιο να flasharoume το firmware που εχει ηδη μεσα η καρτα?λεω να κρατησω αυτο που εχει ηδη μεσα,τι λετε?


Το αντίθετο... Εγώ προτείνω να μην το flashάρεις καθόλου αλλά να το φορτώνεις κάθε φορά στην volatile (RAM). Αυτό το κάνεις με το scriptάκι *hostap_fw_load* από τα hostap-utils-0.2.4. Το να κρατήσεις το αρχικό 1.3.? δεν είναι και τόσο καλή ιδέα γιατί πρέπει να έχει μερικά bugάκια.

Για την ρύθμιση ισχύος: 

με *iwconfig wlan0 txpower -128* έχουμε την μικρότερη εξασθένηση οπότε την μέγιστη ισχύ στην έξοδο. Δηλαδή περίπου 18dbm.

όσο ανεβαίνεις, π.χ. με iwconfig wlan0 txpower 0, ανεβαίνει και η εξασθένηση οπότε πέφτει η ισχύς στην έξοδο.

με *iwconfig wlan0 txpower 127* έχουμε την μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση οπότε την μικρότερη ισχύ στην έξοδο. Δηλαδή περίπου -11dbm.

*Το ότι στην έξοδο έχουμε 18dbm με txpower -128 και -11dbm με txpower 127 δεν σημαίνει ότι με ρύθμιση txpower 0 έχουμε 3.5dbm* [ = -11 + (18 + 11) / 2) ] Η ισχύς δεν αλλάζει απαραίτητα ανάλογα με τον ρυθμό μεταβολής της ρύθμισης txpower.

----------


## nantito

Sounds tricky. Δεν μπορούν να γίνουν δοκιμές να κάνουμε αντιστοιχίες;

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρειαζόμαστε τουλάχιστον τρεις "καλές" κάρτες σε ένδειξη λήψης (cisco ::  για αναφορά και αρκετές κάρτες και f/w να δοκιμάσουμε. Οι δοκιμές πρέπει να γίνουν σε εξωτερικό χώρο και με σταθερές κεραίες. Εγώ δεν μπορώ τώρα να ξηλώσω τον κόμβο μου για να κάνω. Προσφέρεται κανείς;

----------


## nantito

2 cisco 340 pci on the way  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλή κίνηση. Σου είναι εύκολο να το κάνεις port και για το hostap-0.3.0?
> 
> http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcv ... text/plain
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασες να το περάσεις στο 0.3.0; Μπορεί να patchάρεται χωρίς καμία αλλαγή...


works like a charm:

ln -s hostap-driver-0.3.2 hostap-driver-0.2.5
cat hostap-driver-0.2.5-patch-0.1.diff | patch -p0

patching file hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1164 (offset 9 lines).
Hunk #2 succeeded at 1244 (offset 9 lines).
patching file hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap.h
patching file hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_ap.c
patching file hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_config.h
patching file hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_hw.c
patching file hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_info.c
patching file hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_ioctl.c
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1453 (offset 24 lines).

fine work Acinonyx !! - sory for the English -> no Greek @ the console I am using at this time

----------


## DVD_GR

αν δουλευει κανονικα δηλαδη οπως λεει ο acoul ωρα του δεν ειναι να περαστει στα repositories...?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτό που είδαμε είναι οτι patchάρεται ΟΚ, σίγουρα δουλεύει κιόλας σωστά ? (ενοώ προφανώς την 0.3.2)

----------


## El-Vel

Patch-άρισα τον hostap 0.3.3 και παίζει μια χαρά προς το παρών.

----------


## akef

> Χρειαζόμαστε τουλάχιστον τρεις "καλές" κάρτες σε ένδειξη λήψης (cisco για αναφορά και αρκετές κάρτες και f/w να δοκιμάσουμε. Οι δοκιμές πρέπει να γίνουν σε εξωτερικό χώρο και με σταθερές κεραίες. Εγώ δεν μπορώ τώρα να ξηλώσω τον κόμβο μου για να κάνω. Προσφέρεται κανείς;


Δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει αλλά αν καρφώσουμε την εξοδο μιας καρτας στην είσοδο ενός spectrum analyzer δεν θα βγαλουμε άκρη;;;

----------


## Ifaistos

Μια και είναι για καλό σκοπό  ::  , υπάρχει spectrum analyzer διαθέσιμο (πάει μέχρι 3 Ghz).
Απλά επειδή δεν μπορεί να βγει "εκτός" θα πρέπει να πάμε εμείς εκει...

----------


## akef

> Απλά επειδή δεν μπορεί να βγει "εκτός" θα πρέπει να πάμε εμείς εκει...


Αν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα τότε προσφέρω έγω ένα (η εταιρία μου δηλαδη) που πηγαινο-έρχεται πολύ άνετα.

----------


## andreas

Σημερα το πρωι εβαλα το hostap 0.2.5 + acinonyx patch. Mετα απο 2 ωρες κολλησε το μηχανημα (μαλλον ο πυρηνας γιατι δεν ειχα κονσολα ουτε απο το μηχανημα)

/var/log/mssages



```
Jan 22 13:46:49 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:46:49 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:46:49 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:48:21 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:48:21 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:48:21 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:49:15 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:49:15 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:49:15 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:49:47 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:49:47 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:49:47 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:56:45 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:56:45 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:56:45 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:56:51 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:56:51 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:56:51 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:57:00 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:58:05 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:58:05 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:58:05 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:58:47 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 13:58:47 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 13:58:47 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 13:59:17 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 14:00:25 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 14:00:25 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 14:00:25 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
Jan 22 14:02:07 skilla kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: wifi2: transmit timed out
Jan 22 14:02:07 skilla kernel: wifi2 Tx timed out! Resetting card
Jan 22 14:02:07 skilla kernel: hostap_pci: wifi2: resetting card
```

τα ιδια απο το /var/log/debug:

```
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: wifi2: CMD=810b EVSTAT=0000 OFFSET0=0000 OFFSET1=0000 SWSUPPORT0=8a32
Jan 22 14:00:25 skilla kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 200 ms
Jan 22 14:00:50 skilla kernel: wifi1: STA 00:0f:66:90:78:7f TX rate lowered to 55
Jan 22 14:00:50 skilla kernel: wifi1: STA 00:0f:66:90:78:7f TX rate lowered to 20
Jan 22 14:00:51 skilla kernel: wifi1: STA 00:0f:66:90:78:7f TX rate raised to 55
Jan 22 14:00:52 skilla kernel: wifi1: STA 00:0f:66:90:78:7f TX rate raised to 110
Jan 22 14:01:00 skilla kernel: wifi1: STA 00:0f:66:90:78:7f TX rate lowered to 55
Jan 22 14:01:01 skilla kernel: wifi1: STA 00:0f:66:90:78:7f TX rate raised to 110
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: wifi2: CMD=810b EVSTAT=0000 OFFSET0=0000 OFFSET1=0000 SWSUPPORT0=8a32
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: wifi2: scheduled card reset
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: wifi2: Original COR value: 0x32
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: wifi2: removed pending cmd_queue entry (type=1, cmd=0x010b, param0=0x0128)
Jan 22 14:01:05 skilla kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 200 ms
Jan 22 14:02:07 skilla kernel: wifi2: CMD=810b EVSTAT=0000 OFFSET0=0000 OFFSET1=0000 SWSUPPORT0=8a32
Jan 22 14:02:07 skilla kernel: wifi2: scheduled card reset
Jan 22 14:02:07 skilla kernel: wifi2: Original COR value: 0x32
Jan 22 14:02:07 skilla kernel: wifi2: removed pending cmd_queue entry (type=1, cmd=0x010b, param0=0x013d)
Jan 22 14:02:08 skilla kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 200 ms
Jan 22 14:02:19 skilla kernel: wifi2: hfa384x_setup_bap - timeout after
Jan 22 14:02:19 skilla kernel: wifi2: TX (err=1) - fid=0x0205 - could not read txdesc
Jan 22 14:02:19 skilla kernel: wifi2: scheduled card reset
Jan 22 14:02:19 skilla kernel: wifi2: Original COR value: 0x0
Jan 22 14:02:20 skilla kernel: wifi2: prism2_tx_80211: hw not ready - skipping
Jan 22 14:02:20 skilla last message repeated 5 times
Jan 22 14:02:20 skilla kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 220 ms
Jan 22 14:02:20 skilla kernel: wifi2: prism2_tx_80211: hw not ready - skipping
^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@...................
```


Αυτα ειναι τα τελευταια μηνυματα πριν κρασαρει ο πυρηνας
Το περιεργο (?) ειναι οτι ολα τα μηνυματα προερχονται απο μια καρτα (ενω εχω 4 ιδιες στο μηχανημα)



```
skilla:~# hostap_diag wlan2
Host AP driver diagnostics information for 'wlan2'

NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) Mini-PCI (SST parallel flash))
PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.0.7
STAID: id=0x001f v1.7.4 (station firmware)
```

Εχω αφησει ακομα το ιδιο hostap να δω αμα θα ξανακολησει - αν και το θεωρω σιγουρο  ::

----------


## andreas

Μολις ξανακολλησε  :: 
εβαλα τον παλιο παλι

----------


## DVD_GR

στο slackware σου κολλησε?η στο debian?

----------


## andreas

Στο debian και μολις μου ξανακολλησε με τον παλιο hostap 
 ::   ::  (0.1.χ)

Εκλεισα το wlan2 να δω αμα θα κολλησει με τα υπολοιπα

----------


## DVD_GR

μηπως ειναι θεμα hardware?εγω τουλαχιστον μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα προβλημα,αν εχεις χωρο δες σε αλλες pci κτλπ αλλες θεσεις μηπως η καρτα τα χει παιξει.

----------


## andreas

ολες οι pci ειναι γεματες
Προς το παρον την εκλεισα, να δω πως θα αντιγρασει ο ασθενης.
Στην συνεχεια θα αλλαξω την σειρα των καρτων
και βλεπουμε

----------


## Mick Flemm

andreas Βάλε rate fixed και όχι auto...

----------


## andreas

στο λινκ με αποικο εβαλα fixed
λες να φταιει αυτο? ειναι το μονο που αλλαξα στο config

θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι έγινε; Επιδημία έπεσε; Andreas εσύ πως πάς από IRQ;  ::  Ας το στείλει κάποιος που του συμβαίνει και έχει ta logs στην mailing list να δουμε τι θα απαντήσει ο Jouni.

----------


## andreas

Δεν ειναι θεμα irq.

Πιστευω οτι ειναι καποιο bug του firmware τις καρτας: κολλησε και με τις δυο εκδοσεις του hostap και με το παλιο οταν *δεν*μπηκε το καινουργιο firmware (volatile).
Απο χθες αφου εκλεισα το wlan2 δεν ξανακολλησε - αρα μαλλον φταιει η συγκεκριμενη καρτα.

Θα την ξανασηκωσω τωρα αλλα με το καινουργιο firmware να δουμε πως θα αντιδρασει

Τι logs θελεις? (να αρχισω να τα μαζευω)

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα logs που δείχνει οτι έκανε timeout, το /proc/interrupts ή ότι άλλο χρήσιμο και στείλε τα στο mailing list. Δοκίμασε το 1.7.4 pri και 1.1.4 station. Με το 1.8.3 είδα και έγω ένα timout (δεν μου κόλλησε το σύστημα βέβαια) και κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι έχει κι αυτό κάποια προβλήματα.

----------


## andreas

Με το παλιο hostap κολλησε γιατι δεν ειχα ενεργοποιησει το "DOWNLOAD SUPPORT" και κολλησε. 

Δεν εχω ιντερνετ καρδια μου  :: 
Μολις ερθει η DSL θα ξαναβαλω τo neo hostap και βλεπουμε  :: 

To patch δουλευει με την εκδοση 0.2.6?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ναι δουλεύει Ο.Κ. δοκιμασμένο...

----------


## DVD_GR

με αυτα που συμβαινουν τελευταια εχω την απορια αν αξιζει να αλλαξουμε τα primary και station firmware της ma311 με νεες εκδοσεις ή να το αφησουμε καλυτερα οπως ειναι μηπως φταινε αυτα για αναλογες καταστασεις,ή κατι σαν αυτο που συνεβαινε με το ρουτερ του νοντα??

----------


## akef

To patching έγινε άψογο:

[[email protected] hostap-driver-0.2.5]# patch -p1 < ../hostap-driver-0.2.5-patch-0.1.diff
patching file driver/modules/hostap.c
patching file driver/modules/hostap.h
patching file driver/modules/hostap_ap.c
patching file driver/modules/hostap_config.h
patching file driver/modules/hostap_hw.c
patching file driver/modules/hostap_info.c
patching file driver/modules/hostap_ioctl.c

το compile όμως:

[[email protected] hostap-driver-0.2.5]# make
make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules \
MODVERDIR=/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9'
CC [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap.o
In file included from /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap.c:107:
/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_ap.c: In function `prism2_ap_get_sta_qual':
/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_ap.c:2349: warning: comparison is always true due to limited range of data type
In file included from /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap.c:107:
/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_ap.c: In function `prism2_ap_translate_scan':
/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_ap.c:2416: warning: comparison is always true due to limited range of data type
CC [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_crypt_wep.o
CC [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_crypt_tkip.o
CC [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_crypt_ccmp.o
CC [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_cs.o
CC [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_plx.o
CC [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_pci.o
Building modules, stage 2.
MODPOST
LD [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap.ko
LD [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_crypt_ccmp.ko
LD [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_crypt_tkip.ko
LD [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_crypt_wep.ko
CC /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_cs.mod.o
LD [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_cs.ko
CC /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_pci.mod.o
LD [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_pci.ko
CC /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_plx.mod.o
LD [M] /opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5/driver/modules/hostap_plx.ko
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9'
make install_all_info
make[1]: Entering directory `/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5'
*** Become superuser and 'make install' to install the modules. ***
make[1]: Leaving directory `/opt/hostap-driver-0.2.5'
[[email protected] hostap-driver-0.2.5]#

----------


## apoikos

Αγνόησέ τα τα warnings  ::  Αν είναι κάτι σημαντικό τερματίζεται το make.

----------


## andreas

Σημερα ξανακολλησε το hostap (0.1.3)
Αφου κολλησαν και οι 2 εκδοσεις μαλλον ειναι καποιο προβλημα με το firmware.

Ξαναπερναω τα "ak010104.hex" και "rf010704.hex". Περνανε χωρις και καποιο σφαλμα. Μολις περασα το ak010104.hex χαθηκαν τελειως τα wlan0/1/2/3!!  ::   ::  (αμα περναγα μονο το "rf010704.hex" παιζανε κανονικα...)

ξαναεβαλα το hostap 0.3.7 με τα παλια firmwares να δω πως θα δουλεψει...

----------


## andreas

Με το "hostap 0.3.7" ta pings ειναι 1000+
Μολις βαλω την εκδοση 0.1.3 τα pings πεφτουν κατω απο 10ms

Το hostap και με acinonyx patch και χωρις

Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο?

----------


## Achille

Φαντάζομαι θα έχει να κάνει με το txpower που ρυθμίζεται διαφορετικά ανάλογα την έκδοση.

Χαμηλή ισχύς=Άσχημο link

----------


## andreas

Δεν νομιζω. Χωρις το ptach παιζει σε max ισχυ(σωστα?), αλλα τα pings ειναι τρελά!
Με 2-3db ισχυ που παιζω κανονικα εχω pingw <10ms

----------


## traff21

Και εγω με το patch 0.2.5 kai hostap-utils 0.3.7 και σε Master mode εχω συνεχη disconnect και connect οταν παω να συνδεθω με μια καρτουλα και τον φορητο μου. Οταν γυριζω σε σε 0.1.3 ολα δουλευουν ρολοι.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εμένα ο 0.2.6 πατσαρισμένος παίζει ρολόι εάν :

i) Δεν παίρνουν οι κάρτες το ίδιο IRQ.
ii) Βάλω τα firmwares 1.1.4 και 1.7.4 (με το 1.8.χ τα ping είναι... άστο και η κάρτα υπολειτουργεί)

Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση (και έκανα ΠΟΛΛΛΛΕΣ δοκιμές) όταν το traffic ξεπερνούσε τα 400 - 500 kb/sec * και*  στις 2 κάρτες για κανά 10λεπτο bye bye router κόλλαγε.... 
 ::

----------


## andreas

Υπαρχει περιπτωση η εντολη
"iwconfig wlan0 rate 11MB" να δημιουργει προβλημα?

----------


## spirosco

> Εμένα ο 0.2.6 πατσαρισμένος παίζει ρολόι εάν :
> 
> i) Δεν παίρνουν οι κάρτες το ίδιο IRQ.
> ii) Βάλω τα firmwares 1.1.4 και 1.7.4 (με το 1.8.χ τα ping είναι... άστο και η κάρτα υπολειτουργεί)
> 
> Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση (και έκανα ΠΟΛΛΛΛΕΣ δοκιμές) όταν το traffic ξεπερνούσε τα 400 - 500 kb/sec * και*  στις 2 κάρτες για κανά 10λεπτο bye bye router κόλλαγε....


Ιδια συμπεριφορα εχουμε δει πανω σε slackware 9.1 με 0.1.χ και με 0.2.6. Το μονο που δεν εχω δοκιμασει ειναι η αλλαγη firmware, πραγμα που θα γινει μαλλον μεχρι το ΣΚ στον router του tenorism.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι το 1.8.3 που δοκίμασα δεν έχει καλή απόδοση και μια φορά μου έτυχε να κάνει "tx timeout" και reset την κάρτα. Τώρα παίζω με 1.7.4..

----------


## andreas

Mε hostap-driver-0.2.6 + acinonyx patch φαινεται αν δουλευει σταθερα μεχρι στιγμης (2 μερες)

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση η εντολη
> "iwconfig wlan0 rate 11MB" να δημιουργει προβλημα?


Η εντολή που έδωσες είναι λιγο... λάθος ή

iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M auto (με χωρίς το auto παίζε στα 11Μ με αυτόματο ανεβοκατέβασμα της ταχύτητας)

ή

iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M fixed (κολλημένο στα 11 ότι και να γίνει δεν υποστιρήζει μικρότερες ταχύτητες καν, πρόσεχε τις cisco σε αυτή την περίππτωση γιατι καμιά φορά προσπαθούν με το ζόρι να κατεβάσουν ταχύτητα με αποτέλεσμα να μένει idle για 1 - 2 sec το link μεχρι να ξαναπάει στα 11 η cisco.)

@Spirosco
Έφτιαξα ένα script για τον tenorism βάλτο κάπου πριν κάνει initialize τις κάρτες (αφού load τα modules 1 - 2 sec μετά να τρέχει) γιατί εγώ είμαι άσχετος με τo boot system του slack δεν είναι System V.

----------


## thdim

Λίγο βοήθεια παιδία! 

προσπαθώ να περάσω το patch σε suse 9.2 με hostap 0.2.4. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό που έκανα αλλά πάντως δημιουργήθηκε ένα hostap.conf.orig και ένα hostap.conf στο /etc. Το hostap.conf περιέχει σε κάποιο σημείο του μια ενοτητα <bug fix κλπ.> που δεν υπήρχε στο παλιό hostap.conf. Το ερώτημα είναι και τώρα τη κάνω για να αλλάξω την ισχύ στης κάρτες? κάνω βλακείες ή μου φαίνεται? Please μην μου πείτε να ακολουθήσω της οδηγίες γιατί είναι όλες γραμμένες για debian!

----------


## akef

> προσπαθώ να περάσω το patch σε suse 9.2 με hostap 0.2.4. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό που έκανα


Αν μας έλεγες τι έκανες θα καταλαβαίναμε κι εμείς αν έκανες @@ ή οχι.

Μήπως βαριέσαι να γράφεις ή οχι οχι περίμενε περίμενε
με το θείο χάρισμα που έχω θα μαντέψω τι έκανες  ::   ::

----------


## thdim

έχεις δίκιο! εκτέλεσα την εντολή patch -p1 κλπ. στο /etc/ γιατί δεν μπορούσα να βρώ που είναι το dir του hostap. δεν θυμάμε να έβγαλε κανα error. ::

----------


## akef

> έχεις δίκιο! εκτέλεσα την εντολή patch -p1 κλπ. στο /etc/ γιατί δεν μπορούσα να βρώ που είναι το dir του hostap. δεν θυμάμε να έβγαλε κανα error.


thdim θέλω να προσποιηθείς όσο δύσκολο κι αν σου είναι οτι ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ και να μου γράψεις ακριβώς τι έκανες πως το έκανες και που το έκανες. 


hint: για να patch-αρεις πρέπει να έχεις τον πηγαίο κώδικα, να ξέρεις που είναι εγκατεστημένος (βασικό) και μετά το patching να κάνεις compile το πρόγραμμα που patch-αρισες.

hint2: αν δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από αυτά που είπα παραπάνω τοτε ξεκίνα από εδώ http://www.tldp.org

----------


## trendy

Επειδή έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με τις netgear, πήγα σήμερα να δοκιμάσω το firmware upgrade στη ram, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που υπάρχουν στο pwn και αναφέρουν ότι είναι το acinonyx.
Τρέχοντας την πρώτη εντολή για το basic firmware το pc κόλλησε εντελώς. Είχα κάνει down το interface και power off από το iwconfig. Εσείς πότε βάζετε να γίνει το update; Ψιλοφοβάμαι να το βάλω να γίνειται στο boot γιατί αν στραβώσει κάτι είναι πακέτο η επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα. Θέλω να δω ότι δουλεύει καλά προτού το πετάξω στα boot scripts.




> με τo boot system του slack δεν είναι System V


ShadowCaster νομίζω ότι με το sysvinit το slackware παρέχει System V


```
#               This file provides basic compatibility with SystemV style
#               startup scripts.  The SystemV style init system places 
#               start/stop scripts for each runlevel into directories such as
#               /etc/rc.d/rc3.d/ (for runlevel 3) instead of starting them
#               from /etc/rc.d/rc.M.  This makes for a lot more init scripts,
#               and a more complicated execution path to follow through if
#               something goes wrong.  For this reason, Slackware has always
#               used the traditional BSD style init script layout.
#
#               However, many binary packages exist that install SystemV
#               init scripts.  With rc.sysvinit in place, most well-written
#               startup scripts will work.  This is primarily intended to
#               support commercial software, though, and probably shouldn't
#               be considered bug free.
#
#               Written by Patrick Volkerding <[email protected]>, 1999
#               from an example by Miquel van Smoorenburg <[email protected]>.
```

----------


## thdim

Εντάξει από μένα, έκανα patch + compile το hostap από την αρχή και όλα πήγαν καλά. Δεν έχω πειράξει καθόλου το firmware, αλήθεια πώς βλέπουμε τη εκδόσεις firmware έχουμε ήδη?

----------


## akef

> Εντάξει από μένα, έκανα patch + compile το hostap από την αρχή και όλα πήγαν καλά. Δεν έχω πειράξει καθόλου το firmware, αλήθεια πώς βλέπουμε τη εκδόσεις firmware έχουμε ήδη?


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά μόλις φορτωθεί το Module του Hostap σου πετάει στα logfiles (/var/log/syslog ή /var/log/messages) το verion του firmware.

----------


## andreas

Για να δεις την εκδοση του firmware:

*hostap_diag <if>*
π.χ. 
hostap_diag wlan0
Host AP driver diagnostics information for 'wlan0'

NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) Mini-PCI (SST parallel flash))
PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.1.1
STAID: id=0x001f v1.7.4 (station firmware)

Για να αλλαζεις firmware (volatile=στην ram)
*prism2_srec -r <firmware path>*
π.χ.
prism2_srec -r wlan0 /etc/firmware/rf010704.hex

Απαιτουντα τα hostap_utils για τα παραπανω

----------


## thdim

thank you andreas and akef! 

Zeus:/boot # hostap_diag wifi0
Host AP driver diagnostics information for 'wifi0'

NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) Mini-PCI (SST parallel flash))
PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.0.7
STAID: id=0x001f v1.3.6 (station firmware)

Έχω την 1.3.6, οπότε μάλλων πρέπει να βάλω την 1.7.4. 

Να ρωτήσω κάτι τελευταίο, αυτή η ρύθμιση μένει και μετά από restart? επειδή από ότι καταλαβαίνω θα χάνετε, σε ποιώ αρχείο να την βάλω ώστε να την φορτώνει σε κάθε reboot (σε suse9.2)?

ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδία, με ξεστραβώσατε κάπως...  ::

----------


## andreas

Χανεται - να την βαλεις σε καποιο αρχειο που τρεχει στην αρχη
Συνηθως μεσα στο /etc/init.d/

----------


## spirosco

> Επειδή έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με τις netgear, πήγα σήμερα να δοκιμάσω το firmware upgrade στη ram, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που υπάρχουν στο pwn και αναφέρουν ότι είναι το acinonyx.
> Τρέχοντας την πρώτη εντολή για το basic firmware το pc κόλλησε εντελώς. Είχα κάνει down το interface και power off από το iwconfig. Εσείς πότε βάζετε να γίνει το update; Ψιλοφοβάμαι να το βάλω να γίνειται στο boot γιατί αν στραβώσει κάτι είναι πακέτο η επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα. Θέλω να δω ότι δουλεύει καλά προτού το πετάξω στα boot scripts.


Βεβαιωσου πρωτα οτι δεν μοιραζετε irq με αλλη συσκευη.
Εχω επισυναψει τα rc.hostap και rc.hostap.conf. Ειναι τα αντιστοιχα των rc.inet1 και rc.inet1.conf, με τη διαφορα οτι σηκωνουν prism καρτες (wlanX).
Προσθεσε μεσα στο rc.M -καπου μετα το rc.inet1 και πριν τη quagga- και το rc.hostap για να τρεχει κατα το boot time.
Φτιαξε ενα καταλογο /etc/firmware και ριξε εκει τα 2 firmware (ak010104.hex και rf010704.hex).
Εξτρα ινφο εδω: http://slackware.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ ... cripts.php

----------


## trendy

Spirosco ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.
Κατ'αρχήν η μία κάρτα έχει μόνη της irq ενώ η άλλη μοιράζεται irq με την τετραπλή.



> [email protected]:~# cat /proc/interrupts 
> CPU0 
> 0: 2314935 XT-PIC timer 
> 1: 2 XT-PIC keyboard 
> 2: 0 XT-PIC cascade 
> 8: 1 XT-PIC rtc 
> 10: 6392689 XT-PIC wifi0 
> 12: 6187551 XT-PIC DC21140 (eth0), DC21140 (eth1), DC21140 (eth3), wifi1 
> 14: 11147 XT-PIC ide0 
> ...


Πρέπει να είναι μόνη της σε κάποιο irq, κι αν ναι κανένα hint για το πώς να το κάνω;

----------


## trendy

Εν τέλει άλλαξα θέσεις στις κάρτες ώστε να μη μοιράζονται irq. Καθαρή και σίγουρη λύση...
Έβαλα και το script σου Σπύρο, στο οποίο βρήκα και ένα λαθάκι. 
Στη γραμμή 


```
/usr/local/sbin/prism2_srec -g wlan0 /etc/firmware/ak010104.hex 1>/dev/null;/usr/local/sbin/prism2_srec -r wlan0 /etc/firmware/rf010704.hex 1>/dev/null
```

πρέπει να αλλάξεις τα wlan0 σε wlan${1}, αλλιώς έκανε upgrade firmware μόνο σε μία κάρτα.
Επίσης προσέθεσα και την παρακάτων γραμμή στο rc.hostap


```
if [ ! "${AP[$1]}" = "" ]; then
          echo -e "  Setting Association Access Point: \033[0m\033[2;32m ${AP[$1]} \033[0m"
          /sbin/iwconfig wlan${1} ap ${AP[$1]} >/dev/null
                fi
```

εκεί που δηλώνονται τα mode, rate, txpower, essid μαζί με το κατάλληλο πεδίο 
AP[0]="00:00:00:00:00:0" στο rc.hostap.conf, ώστε να μπορούμε να βάλουμε και καρφωτό το access point. 
Τέλος έβαλα το essid να δηλώνεται τελευταίο, μιας και κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι έτσι είναι σωστό να γίνεται.

----------


## spirosco

Εχμ...σου εστειλα το αρχικο rc.hostap κι οχι αυτο που εβαλα τελικα στο repository ( με το wlan${1} )  ::  .
Θα περασω τις αλλαγες που εκανες στο repository.  :: 

Edit:
Κοιτωντας και το pm του machine22, τελικα εχει μπει λαθος rc.hostap στο repository.
Το διορθωνω αμεσα και το ανεβαζω (πακετο tcpip).

----------


## trendy

Μιας και έκανα μερικές ακόμα αλλαγές (προσέθεσα frag και rts threshold) λέω να τις μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Είδα βελτίωση σε ένα link με μείωση του fragmentation threshold, ενώ στα bblinks το rts πρέπει να έχει τιμή 0, αλλιώς προσθέτει overhead στην επικοινωνία και δε χρειάζεται για ένα μόνο client.

----------

